# Where do you bathe your dog?



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I usually bathe mine in the kitchen sink and then clean it out really well with ultra-hot water and Comet or something similar with chlorine bleach. If I am really concerned I will put straight chlorine bleach in the sink for a while. It is an old white porcelain sink. and gets stained anyway. 

One of my dogs had a digestive upset and needs washing but the thought of using the sink ....


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i use laundry tub as we only use it to wash dogs


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We use the kitchen sink for our 3 guys and the other Malts we groom. Works the best for us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a guest bathroom , but it's really the girls bathroom  I bath them in the bath tub


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

when bella was a puppy i used to do it in the kitchen sink but now shr goes into the bath.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

The same as Bellasmummy and our bath is so large Pip has learned to swim in it :biggrin: 
Actually all three go in at the same time after a wet walk... lots of fun, splashing and suds everywhere


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I bathe London in our kitchen sink. If she has a messy bum, though, I will hold her above the bathroom sink and clean it off there.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I bathe Maggie in the kitchen sink or in the bathtub.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

in MY bathtub


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Kitchen sink for us!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

In the bathtub.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I use the laundry sink


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Unfortunately my laundry sink is too deep and small for my fur-girls. Plus crowded on one side by my extra refrigerator.......so I would not have good working room there.
My BACK :blink: would not take trying to bath them in a tub (plus the only tub we have is a big Jacuzzi.)
They are bathed in the kitchen sink (spray nozzle faucet)....
and the sink is bleached out afterwards. :thumbsup: *


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter is bathed in either my bathtub or the guest bath depending on how dirty he is (if he has rolled in the mud he goes in the guest one because its on the first floor ). I don't do anything special either, just rinse out the tub and then clean on its regular basis. I often am in the tub with Hunter because he gets very nervous in the tub.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie and I shower together. Really. :smheat:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 19 2009, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764900


> I bathe London in our kitchen sink. If she has a messy bum, though, I will hold her above the bathroom sink and clean it off there.[/B]


I do the same with Daisy. The kitchen sink is the best because of the spray nozzle and I always bleach it prior and rinse it out really well before she goes in for her bath.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a good size bathroom sink so Bella gets her bath there. I take the shower head from the tub (which is detachable) and use it to spray Bella as it extends to my sink easily.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Kitchen sink or dog tub at work. I always bleach the sink after. I only use 1/2 the sink to wash dishes in and the other half has a draining rack...so no dishes ever touch the bottom of that sink anyways.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i was forbidden to use the kitchen sink  

i bathe paddy in the laundry room sink which is the perfect size for us. i tried the bathtub once but i found it too big and he was slipping all over the place


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yesterday I compromised - I cleaned up his behind (which wasn't so bad afterall) with some wipes and tissues and a grooming spray, in the bathroom over a puppy pad. Then I gave him a full bath in the kitchen sink.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I used to bathe Wolfie in the kitchen sink but he got a little too big for it though he is six pounds fully grown. I have a double sink which has two equal sides. If I had one large kitchen sink, I'd do it there. He has been bumped to the bathtub where people and the 20 pound poodle bathe. I wash with Comet after each bath (dog or person).


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Full bath in the bathtub - poopy butt in the bathroom sink


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

We use the kitchen sink for the hounds. It works great, we bathe them there and then set out towels on the counter and dry them there.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Started off in the kitchen sink, until Tawni outgrew it! Then we went to the bathtub, but that was kind of awkward because I tried hooking up a hose sprayer to wash with and it wouldn't stay on very well. Soooo, now the 10 lb wonder pup has graduated to the shower. Got a hand held shower sprayer that has a 7' long hose and an on/off switch on the shower head(not much bigger head than the kind used at the kitchen sink). It was meant for medical use, washing the disabled. Went to the hardware store and bought a shower diverter so I can have my shower head and the hand held both connected all the time. All I have to do is flip the switch on the diverter and her shower comes on and mine goes off, vice versa. The hand held is great because when it is on, that on/off switch is right there, so convenient when you need that no water moment to put on shampoo / conditioner.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My second bathroom has become my girls bathroom. I bathe them in the tub in there. We bought a shower attachment which is just like the little sink sprayer. Unfortunately are sink doesn't have one and is too shallow otherwise I would bathe my two in the sink. So I bath them in the tub and throw on a swimsuit and get in the tub. Kneeling on the side of the tub is too hard on my knees and back. Plus, they like having me in the tub with them.


----------



## fuzz (Apr 13, 2009)

bathroom sink but Fuzz likes to lick the water so i try to get help to keep him from licking the water


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I do the brush out in the bathroom. Shampoo the face, ears and under chin also at end of brush out in bathroom. Then we move to the kitchen sink for the bath. Then back to the bathroom for the blow out. 2 hours later we're done, eating our yogurt as a treat for being such a good boy. And mommy's exhausted!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Apr 19 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765003


> Bonnie and I shower together. Really. :smheat:[/B]


Cute!.I've thought about doing that..but I'm afraid of his ears and getting water in them. I don't know why I don't..I get soaked at the kitchen sink anyway!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Roxy is bathed in my bath tub because it is deep enough so she can't splash and climb out. She HATES water. :bysmilie:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball gets his *bathie* every week in my granddaughter's baby bath tub ... the one she bathed in as a toddler.  

We place the baby bath tub in our big tub. It's great for Snowball ... because he doesn't slip and slide in it. And, it's not overwhelmingly big to him.  

We use the adjustable shower spray nozzle to rinse him ... except for his head, I use a small plastic size Dixie cup to rinse his face. He loves his bath ... so, it all works out very well. :yes: 

My husband and I then sit on the carpeted floor in our bedroom ... where we place towels for Snowball to be blow dryed. We each use dryers. I towel dry Snowball first though. He loves that, too. :yes: 

Snowball cuddles up into a little ball when we are almost finished drying him ... he is totally relaxed.  

Then I comb and brush him. And, then, after that, he kisses me ... and, he's off to play fetch and tuggie with us! :wub: :wub:


----------

